# Add Soundboard and Sheetrock to Existing Wall for Better Soundproofing?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There are products that claim to work.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Nealtw. I've used Green Glue before, but it's not available where I live except through Amazon, etc. Not sure there's time to order it before the owner begins that project. It's also quite a bit more expensive than the soundboard too. I'm hoping someone will reply who is familiar with it and can tell me if the soundboard will be as effective as Green Glue.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Other Foot said:


> Thanks Nealtw. I've used Green Glue before, but it's not available where I live except through Amazon, etc. Not sure there's time to order it before the owner begins that project. It's also quite a bit more expensive than the soundboard too. I'm hoping someone will reply who is familiar with it and can tell me if the soundboard will be as effective as Green Glue.


 The only sound board I know of is 1/2" thick and I think resilient channel works better with the screws not going in the same studs.

Or are you talking about sound break, the purple drywall?


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

This is Sound Board, Unfaced Cellulose Foam Board Insulation with Sound Barrier from Lowe's. It's half-inch thick and I was thinking to use just a little silicone caulking to stick it to the existing sheetrock long enough to get another layer of sheetrock over it. I would stagger all the seams.

To provide some nailing surface for baseboards, I would rip some cheap 2x3 lumber to the same thickness as the soundboard and sheetrock and nail it to the bottom of the wall before installing the soundboard and sheetrock, then put those 2 layers on top of the board's edge. The sheetrock would require 2½ or 3" screws - long enough to go through 2 layers of 5/8" sheetrock and a layer of ½" soundboard and into the studs.

I hope that does what it should to reduce sound transmission.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You might be interested in this.
https://www.diychatroom.com/f49/custom-drywall-project-wednesday-walk-throughs-648899/


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

The SoundBreak XP is a product I used in my bedroom almost a decade ago, which shares a common wall with a different apartment. I don't remember where I got it, but I can't seem to find a source for it near me now. I live in the sticks, 80 miles from Reno, NV. Google links to Lowe's for it, but it shows as not available in the Reno stores and not available for delivery. I'll have to check the local lumber yard tomorrow, but they are typically 30% higher than Reno prices and SoundBreak is already at a premium price.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Pick up some MLV?


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

huesmann said:


> Pick up some MLV?


Pretty pricey stuff. :thumbdown:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

huesmann said:


> You get what you pay for.


True, but sometimes you get overcharged.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

That's certainly one of Matt's earlier shows - no "*on the BUILLLD Show*" ending. 

I was glad to see that just adding an additional layer of sheetrock (adding mass) can help. The clay pads he used are familiar to me. Last Spring I started a remodel of my bathroom, which shares a common wall with an apartment next door (I am sandwiched between 2 apartments). I mitigated the sound transfer by using 5/8" sheetrock with Green Glue Noiseproofing Sealant on both sides (the neighboring apartment was vacant, so I took advantage). I also used the clay pads around all the electrical and water supply boxes and put Roxul Safe-n-Sound bats in all the stud bays.









This new project is converting a garage, so there's no electrical boxes along that wall on the other side. The wall is also already covered with 5/8" sheetrock and I installed Roxul Safe-n-Sound bats before I put up the sheetrock. Now we're just going over the existing. The owner has approved the layer of half-inch fiberboard and another layer of 5/8" sheetrock over that. It seems like adding that mass will definitely help. It might not be sound_PROOF_, but it will probably reduce the sound transmission considerably. What will also help is the owner's decision to add a 8 or 9' closet on that 12' wall, leaving only the far end of the wall exposed. And that space will likely get a dresser (my guess).

Jim


----------

